# Fishnet Fantasy (NSFW) *Lots of Images*



## cauzimme (Feb 10, 2017)

I received an email last week from a fetish magazine encouring me to submit some of my work, I don't really shoot fetish, so I thought, why not, I can try, and see where it goes. Ask one of my favorite model to work with, because she's always down to shoot with me and it was that easy!




 

 



 

 




 

 

 



Didn't make it in BW unfortunately


----------



## Derrel (Feb 10, 2017)

Nice set of photos! Really a nice way to show these, in moody B&W, with that grainy feel to the processing. The continuity of the model helps a lot as well.


----------



## cauzimme (Feb 10, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Nice set of photos! Really a nice way to show these, in moody B&W, with that grainy feel to the processing. The continuity of the model helps a lot as well.



Thank you! Yeah I thought it wasn't that much of a fetish look without the BW postprocessing. They would have ended up begin just another set of photo of a gorgeous lady, and I wanted it to be a serie. The model is amazing, She's one of my to go girl when I want to try new light setup without having the feeling to be judge if it's not working or if I take to much time.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 10, 2017)

Crazy good.


----------



## Milk&Cookies (Feb 10, 2017)

Fantastic photos.  My favorites are 1, 2 & 10.


----------



## JoeW (Feb 10, 2017)

Lovely work, good poses, nice concepts.  The bodyscapes in particular are good.  I don't know what specific fetish magazine you're shooting for but I suspect they'd be happy to get this work.  I particularly like #7--don't know if that's a great fetish shot but it's a nice bodyscape bordering on abstract.

My biggest issue is they're a bit flat.  I'd like the model to jump out more/have more separation from the background.  That's a big hard b/c she's got black hair, most of the photos are B&W.  So some backlighting would be a good thing from most of these shots.   #9 is a good example of you've got a little more separation from the background in that shot.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 10, 2017)

#6 is reallllllly something!


----------



## tirediron (Feb 10, 2017)

Really nice!!!!!  This is what we expect from you!


----------



## Granddad (Feb 11, 2017)

Derrel said:


> #6 is reallllllly something!



Now we know what floats Derrel's boat.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 11, 2017)

Man, I can only imagine what you would do with a medium format film camera (Pentax 6 x 7) and some HP5+.
Nominated #6 POTM


----------



## cauzimme (Feb 11, 2017)

Wow, Thank you guys!
I wasn't even sure about the number 6 since I missed the catchlight in her eyes. + I don't have a snoot so  I had to position myself specificaly to avoid a too big flare.


----------



## otherprof (Feb 11, 2017)

cauzimme said:


> I received an email last week from a fetish magazine encouring me to submit some of my work, I don't really shoot fetish, so I thought, why not, I can try, and see where it goes. Ask one of my favorite model to work with, because she's always down to shoot with me and it was that easy!
> 
> View attachment 134858 View attachment 134859 View attachment 134860View attachment 134865 View attachment 134866 View attachment 134867
> View attachment 134861 View attachment 134862 View attachment 134863 View attachment 134864
> ...


Great set!  BTW, the first time I met my future wife, she was wearing fishnet stockings. That was 1965. We are still happily married.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 11, 2017)

otherprof said:


> cauzimme said:
> 
> 
> > I received an email last week from a fetish magazine encouring me to submit some of my work, I don't really shoot fetish, so I thought, why not, I can try, and see where it goes. Ask one of my favorite model to work with, because she's always down to shoot with me and it was that easy!
> ...


Really? I was 1 ...


----------



## FITBMX (Feb 13, 2017)

Really great work!


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 13, 2017)

A little too high in contrast for my taste, as it looks like her hair and clothing are blending in a bit too much with the background. 

I really love the 5th photo, although I would clean up the stray hair and the hairs on her cheek in order to get smoother lines. The backlighting really emphasises her facial hair which normally I don't think would be so visible if they weren't backlit.


----------

